# Beats Audio Libs



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

Have anyone tried the beats audio libs from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1561484 on TouchPad?
Do you think it is worth to try?


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

hey i tried it didnt hear much of a difference im running the 3-29 officaly nightly but like alot with the touchpad results could vary from pad to pad


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

I've always thought that music under CM9 sounded less impressive on the built-in speakers, compared to WebOS. So I gave this a try - and it sounds pretty much the same.

Of course I'm generally unimpressed with any audio from both editions of cm9 I've loaded - there's an annoying ticking sound that makes me not want to listen to music at all. It's not as noticeable on loud music with a beat, so if that's all you listen to, you may not be bothered as much. But I can't believe that anyone who listens to quieter tracks is happy with the audio system in cm9.


----------

